# Epson 1400 or R1800,Which one for sublimation?



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

I need to upgrade from my 1280 with dye sub inks.My 1280 died on me.I would like to hear from anyone using the 1400 or the R1800 with dye sub inks. Any problems,ETC. I had nothing but issues with my 1280 because constant head cleanings were required to get good nozzle checks.
I am curently using a R1800 with pigment inks for my transfers with fantastic results and am curious if I can similar results from the R1800 or a 1400.Thanks in advance for any advice. RICK.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Rick, 

I would recommmend the Epson 1400. I haves tested the 1400 and the images come out beautifully. It prints at about the same speed of the 1280.

Tell me more about your 1280 problem...I would be more than happy to help and try to get it up and running.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

conde tech said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I would recommmend the Epson 1400. I haves tested the 1400 and the images come out beautifully. It prints at about the same speed of the 1280.
> 
> ...


Hey Sonya,
My problem with the 1280(other than constant head cleanings) is when I turn it on in the morning,the green power lite and the red ink lite cycles back and forth.I use refillable carts.I called Epson Tech and they say that the printer is not recognizing the carts.I even installed new carts as well as epson carts and same problem.Rick.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Epson just wanted you to buy another printer. You need to reset the printer.
Turn printer off. While turning the printer on...hold down the two dark grey buttons...when lights start flashing let go of the two dark grey buttons. Then, press the left grey button next tp paper tray.....hold for 15-20 seconds. When you release the button, the printer should reset itself. You may have do this a couple of times. The last step(hold for 15-20 seconds)..it a matter of timing.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Sonya,
You know you may be right about Epson wanting me to buy another printer because they gave me access to their owner loyalty portion of their website for special deals.I'll try your tips out tomorrow.Thank you so much.RICK.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rick...my 1280 (2 of them) have not yet died, but the printer is getting old so I did as Sonya suggested...I got the 1400 and use CIS with artainium inks. I have only one small hiccup...and works great


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You are welcome...I hope I saved you some money. Keep the questions coming.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## rickcaspari (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Sonya,

Your tip worked like a charm.I only had to reset it one time.My 1280 is back up and running.Now to contact Epson support to find out why I wasted an hour on the phone with them. THANK YOU SONYA.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You are welcome. Just remember, I like emeralds and diamonds for Christmas....lol.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello,
does any of these printers leave those black dull spots?
I have a c88 and fed up replacing it to avoid faint black specks showing up on my finished product.. no they dont make the c88 or the c88 plus, so i need to find somthing else... perferrable with a wider print then the c88
and suggestions?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

rickcaspari said:


> Hey Sonya,
> 
> Your tip worked like a charm.I only had to reset it one time.My 1280 is back up and running.Now to contact Epson support to find out why I wasted an hour on the phone with them. THANK YOU SONYA.


Awesome to see that you are back up and running!!

I am really impressed with people like Sonya joining the forums and offering valuable advise like this to our members. This is why this forum is growing so fast!!

Keep up the great work!!

P.S I wouldn't waste another minute trying to get a reasonable explaination from Epson. They wouldn't have one or admit to it anyway!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

conde tech said:


> .....Keep the questions coming.


Hey Sonya,

I don't know if there are any rules against this (maybe Rodney can comment on that) but perhaps you can start a new general thread titled something like..."Post your sublimation questions here...." where people with general questions can come and ask about problems or questions they have about the sublimation process.

I know I would appreciate that.....

Just a thought... 

John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

conde tech said:


> Hi Rick, I would recommmend the Epson 1400. I haves tested the 1400 and the images come out beautifully.


I am looking inot getting a wide format priner such as the 1400 or 1800 as I get more into sublimation (currently have a C88 with cartridges).

What is the difference between the 1400 & 1800 other than price, speed, and 8 colors vs. 6 colors? Or, maybe I just answered my own question??  

When using sublimation, can you even take advantage of the 8 heads vs. 6 heads on the 1400?

John


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

If Rodney doesn't I problem...I would love to answer your questions.

Rodney ...what do you think?

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems
Tech Support 
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## Omega666 (Nov 30, 2007)

Who is this marvelous Rodney,?

Who could have the whip hand over the mighty, (and knowlegable),Sonya???

Please Rodney whoever you might be, Say yes..


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

What you have to remember, is the reason why the lights were flashing in the first place. It is because the sponge pads which hold the ink from head cleanings are full and by going through the resetting routine you are not solving the problem.
Unless the pads are replaced the ink will ooze out of the bottom of the printer causing an awful mess. I've had this happen and couldn't believe how much ink came out.

Jim


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The lights are flashing because the computer chips on ink carts count the number of passes the print head has made. For example, chips are programs that after 250 passes the ink carts are empty. For those of us who use bulk ink systems, we just reset the printer. As for the maintenance pads, if you saturate them w/ alcohol...or preferably the red Epson cleaning solution..you do not have to repalce pads. This is basically doing spring cleaning on printer. I recommend you do it twice a year.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems 
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext. 205
[email protected]


----------



## mrcoyote212 (Dec 15, 2007)

How do you clean the print head on the epson 1400? We were in the middle of a print job and came up and said the black cartridge was empty, but has about half left. I haven't found anything on the forums yet that has been helpful. Anyone?


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

rickcaspari said:


> Hey Sonya,
> 
> Your tip worked like a charm.I only had to reset it one time.My 1280 is back up and running.Now to contact Epson support to find out why I wasted an hour on the phone with them. THANK YOU SONYA.


Hi
I have a 1280 printer with the same problems as you. It just stopped working last week so I will try Sonya's advice. I hope it works.


----------



## N.A.Suki (Dec 10, 2008)

HellO

I am an artist and have been using the A3 Epson 1400 for almost a year now with a CIS system tand have made some beautiful printouts using my printer, at first the prints came out amazing, but once I changed my ink refill supplier the colors seemed to fade and poblems with lines and head cleaning issues, I think this was due to the quality of the inks...does anybody know where I can get high quality dye based ink refill for my ciss? I've been looking and don't know which supplier to trust anymore.
Also my 1400 printer now keeps showing paper jam problem and does'nt print, there's nothing wrong with the paper feeder so I'm guessing the ink sponge ect needs changing or I need to reset the printer, does anybody know how to do this as I really need to get the print up n running?. 
ThankYou so much in advance if someone can offer me any help.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

What inks should I use for sublimation if I use the C120? Where can I buy the best inks for sublimation using the 1400?


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

What paper are people uing for sublimation? I'm just getting started and need any help you all have.


----------

